# Voando baixo pelos Alpes



## Luis França (1 Mar 2007 às 11:39)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qMR..._through_the_swiss_alps_in_a_fighter_jet.html


----------



## Fernando_ (2 Mar 2007 às 17:41)

Me mareé durante o vôo  

O Matterhorn, impressionante


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Mar 2007 às 20:15)

Realmente fabuloso este videov , uma maravilha! Nunca tinha visto nada assim, muito melhor que a melhor montanha russa!


----------



## Minho (3 Mar 2007 às 13:20)

Se haviam alpinistas naqueles montes devem ter ficado


----------



## Fil (3 Mar 2007 às 16:58)

Espectacular!


----------



## Iceberg (3 Mar 2007 às 18:28)

Simplesmente Espectacular!  

O nosso planeta é de facto muito maravilhoso.

E muito poderoso, também.

Já imaginaram a magnitude das forças terrestres que originaram aquelas cadeias montanhosas?


----------



## Brigantia (4 Mar 2007 às 22:43)

Temos piloto...   

Espetaculares imagens dos Alpes...mas não era eu que me metia naquele avião...


----------

